# Walking on leash



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

How do I get Echo to walk on his leash? Right now if I put him on the ground he just sits or stands and looks around he isn't nervous or anything it's just part of his personality I can put him in his purse or on our laps and we never have to worry about him jumping or trying to go anywhere he's content to just sit and people watch out in public. I don't want to tug on his leash as I haven't found a collar or harness small enough for him so he could easily slip out if I were to tug too much. So far I've taught him sit and sit pretty and now we're working on spin he's quite smart I just don't know how to get him to walk in public I don't plan on making him walk a lot most of the time he's in our arms or in his bag just sometimes if we're out for a while we want to try to let him walk and potty before doing our next activity we don't want him feel he has to hold it until we get home.


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

Other than our home, the vet, and the homes of a a few close friend Luna has not been out. She just got her last round of the parvo vaccine and the vet (and her breeder) suggested a week to let the vax. settle in her system before going out.

That said her breeder suggested starting with a show lead in the house. Looking at the design of them they would certainly fit! Here are some examples from doing a quick search: https://www.cherrybrook.com/supplies/show-leads-and-collars/

I know a little dachshund in my neighborhood walks using one of those daily (2-3 times per day) but he is not the sort to dash off. They don't look as safe as a leash and harness but the look less likely to cause matts, easy on and off.....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have seen very small harness vests for small animals like guinea pigs before. Maybe something like that would work for him? Just don't use a collar on small dogs. As for getting him to walk, you could try bribing him with treats.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

UrbanYogini said:


> Other than our home, the vet, and the homes of a a few close friend Luna has not been out. She just got her last round of the parvo vaccine and the vet (and her breeder) suggested a week to let the vax. settle in her system before going out.
> 
> That said her breeder suggested starting with a show lead in the house. Looking at the design of them they would certainly fit! Here are some examples from doing a quick search: https://www.cherrybrook.com/supplies/show-leads-and-collars/
> 
> I know a little dachshund in my neighborhood walks using one of those daily (2-3 times per day) but he is not the sort to dash off. They don't look as safe as a leash and harness but the look less likely to cause matts, easy on and off.....


 he has all his shots the breeder took care of everything before we got him. So we're not worried about Parvo he has been out quite a bit and he loves all the attention it's just we want him to learn to walk outside and to potty while out. So far the only places he walks and play are at home and when he went to a studio session yesterday with my mom he had a blast running around playing with everyone one of the clients had even brought their Pom and he had blast playing her.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

pippersmom said:


> I have seen very small harness vests for small animals like guinea pigs before. Maybe something like that would work for him? Just don't use a collar on small dogs. As for getting him to walk, you could try bribing him with treats.


 yeah I seen that I think I'm going to order a ferret harness and see if that will work didn't know they made them for Guinea pigs too I'll look into that also and see what's the difference and which one might work better.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Just ordered an adjustable ferret hamster harness I had to get the rope one the cloth ones were a little off in size for Echo's chest and arms.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Have had luck with cat harnesses and some harnesses from Amazon. Daisy is under 4lbs so it's been hard to find a harness, even now that she's full grown. She has short hair though so I don't worry as much about matting.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

For harnesses, I really love the Dogo harness for Dolly and Felicia and haven't had any problems with fit, even with Dolly at 1 pound when I got her. No issues so far and at 3 1/2 months I have Dolly completely leash trained with it (hilarious since at this growing rate she'll probably never safely be able to walk the streets of NYC hahaha.) Anyway, they are a fabric harness and adjust to fit really nicely. My escape artist of a Cavalier could slip a collar or harness in a heartbeat if she saw a bird and was never able to escape or slip the Dogo Harness. However, it should be noted that they aren't meant to be worn when not in use, as part of the leash is always attached. It's really a slip on harness meant for walk time only. It works great for my needs because I personally don't like leaving harnesses or collars on my dogs when they aren't being used. In fact, neither Dolly or Felicia wear a regular neck collar ever.

I like to leash train inside first and for the first few days will let the leash drag behind them while they play supervised. Occasionally I'll pick it up and lead them to the kitchen for a small treat. I do this for a few days, gradually showing them that when I have the leash, it's treat time! Works like a charm and usually have them walking left side, no problem within a week. Good luck! I know different methods work for different dogs but hopefully he'll figure it out soon!

*Should be noted that Dolly does NOT go outside on leash and is only taken to the vet right now because of her age and size... Socialization is happening but only with known and trusted friends and dogs. Didn't want anyone to read this and think "OMG! She has her 3 1/2 month old, 2 pound puppy walking the streets of NYC!" hahahaha.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good advice from Dolly.
Lisi was hard to train on the leash---we got her at 5 months & she was a total baby---sort of still is . . . no harness fit her properly & she got out of most of them. I tried almost all that were recommended until I got tired of wasting $$. Crystal got her into a Bark Appeal XS & she has worn it consistently since then---she is now 5 lbs & it still fits. She has a small neck & legs & it is perfect for her. (She was about 3 1/2 lbs. when she started in it---it is a step in style. (www.barkappeal.com). I have reordered several. 
I think it is just persistence & practice when it comes to any training. Walking on a leash is something they all need to know. Lisi still pulls but I keep working w/her and one day I will win!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

pippersmom said:


> I have seen very small harness vests for small animals like guinea pigs before. Maybe something like that would work for him? Just don't use a collar on small dogs. As for getting him to walk, you could try bribing him with treats.


 I never did thank you for this suggestion. The ferret harness is perfect and he does walk and potty outside now.


----------

